# Spindletop Bass Club



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I used to be a member of this club, before Ike filled it with salt water. Since then, I have heard nothing about it's resurrection.
Has anyone of you heard anything about it? Can't get the old manager to answer his phone!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw a thread on it awhile back but don't think it has been restored. I had a good friend who was a member of it for years. It was a special place, rollers and all.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I fished it years ago with my B I L. He was a member. He said as far as he knows it's still dead. To bad, That was a great place.


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

My dad and I were on the club at one time also. We were able to get in touch with Mr. Perkins about a year after Ike and at the time he said there were no plans to try and restore the place. It's a shame, that was a special place. Seen many and personally pulled a few monsters out of that place. Will always remember casting underneath our duck blind and catching a 7 lb. fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

I grew up fishing Spindletop in the early 90s & then was a member for years before Ike came through. He sent a letter out stating he was draining it, restocking just pay your dues & you will get to fish 1 year free starting Jan 2010. 

Well that never happened, heard they had a levee break about halfway through all this & then didn't do anything else with it. They had some huge fish in there & basically no pressure, it was a 640 acre Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Is that in rose city on the highway


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ikeephardheads said:


> Is that in rose city on the highway


No. It's south of Winnie off 124. Turn left on Hebert Rd. That dead ends into Spindletop Bayou. Launch at ramp. Not sure how far it is, but it was a good boat ride. Had to pull the boat over a set of rollers to get into it. It is in the middle of nowhere! Great Bass fishing and duck hunting. It's a shame it's gone!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

So is it full of crab and redfish now?


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Use to fish the Phelan reservoir back in the late 90's. It was right before the spindletop club and was great. Does anyone know if they restocked Phelan?


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Mr. Perkins passed away last year. I don't know who to get information from about the bass club now.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of crappie and big ole blue gill in there also. I sure would like to throw a spros frog in there


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

rkerhs409 said:


> Use to fish the Phelan reservoir back in the late 90's. It was right before the spindletop club and was great. Does anyone know if they restocked Phelan?


I know this is late and just happened to be searching the Spindletop Bass Club. I am part of the family. After Ike our reservoir filled with Redfish and even caught a good number of trout and flounder. It was nothing for me and a few friends to go out for an afternoon and stand on one of the old docks and catch 70+ redfish. It didn't last long though and we were contacted by the Corps of Engineers and were told we had to drain it or it would be deemed a saltwater marsh and therefore could no longer construct or make changes to it, so the levy was cut. We have been in the process of trying to get the water level to a safe salinity level to restock the reservoir it is just taking way longer than expected.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a 16' Basstracker with stick steer last year that had one of those stickers on it...then someone stole ma boat off the Livingston Dam (long story on a thread somewhere here). 

So if ya see it, give me a holler!


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

gander said:


> I know this is late and just happened to be searching the Spindletop Bass Club. I am part of the family. After Ike our reservoir filled with Redfish and even caught a good number of trout and flounder. It was nothing for me and a few friends to go out for an afternoon and stand on one of the old docks and catch 70+ redfish. It didn't last long though and we were contacted by the Corps of Engineers and were told we had to drain it or it would be deemed a saltwater marsh and therefore could no longer construct or make changes to it, so the levy was cut. We have been in the process of trying to get the water level to a safe salinity level to restock the reservoir it is just taking way longer than expected.


Any info on the other old clubs. I used to be on the Port Arthur Club. Phelan, Bodash, Spindletop, Ohmstead, Port Arthur Fishing Club. Last was a hunting lease i think a Beaumont Lawyer had before the Intercoastal.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

gander said:


> I know this is late and just happened to be searching the Spindletop Bass Club. I am part of the family. After Ike our reservoir filled with Redfish and even caught a good number of trout and flounder. It was nothing for me and a few friends to go out for an afternoon and stand on one of the old docks and catch 70+ redfish. It didn't last long though and we were contacted by the Corps of Engineers and were told we had to drain it or it would be deemed a saltwater marsh and therefore could no longer construct or make changes to it, so the levy was cut. We have been in the process of trying to get the water level to a safe salinity level to restock the reservoir it is just taking way longer than expected.


Thanks for the update, it was great back in the day. Saw the biggest gator of my life back in the back left corner. He did not like the trolling motor and kept trying to get it. He was almost as long as the 16' canoe we were in.


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

Seen that gator on Spindletop Levee. Pulled boat up beside it when it was sun bathing. Boat was a 15 footer. Gator was equal to boat, his head looked like he could swallow a cow. We called him grandpa. No problem finding him he had that Levee beat down.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I know there is some private members only "lake" down there that a buddy fishes. It's chock full of big bass. Also full of Lilly pads, stumps and hydrilla. Frog fishing heaven.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My Dad and a few friends in the early 80's put up a new set of rollers on and had a mobile welding rig etc. we did it in a weekend if I remember. I could name a bunch of names , but they may not care to have it listed. We stayed on for a very long time, and ended it about a few years before the big storm came (Rita)


----------

